# Extensor Mechanism Allograft Reconstruction



## Sara82 (Jun 10, 2011)

Pt is three years post TKA. Dx is Extensor mechanism distruption. Does anyone have any ideas of how this procedure would be coded?


----------



## sdomel159 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Any responses*

Hey, my doc just did the same procedure.  I was able to talk to him this morning.  The procedure he performed included an osteotomy into the proximal tibia - insertion of an allograft bone block and allograft "extensor mechanism".  We looked thru the CPT book and concluded that the best way to report this procedure was an unlisted code 27599 and he gave me the comparison code of a revision arthroplasty 27487 due to the magnitude of the surgery.  So hope this helps.  Check with your doctor to see what he would bill for the procedure he performed.  Thanks!


----------



## Sara82 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

